# What Ruby does when I clean



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

She sneaks off and lays on the couch! She isn't allowed on the couch and she definitely knows it. She also knows that when I am doing the dishes or making coffee I won't be watching her for a good while. She never gets on the couch any other time. As soon as I come back into the room I just have to say her name and she jumps off.

She looks so sweet and innocent it's nearly impossible to be upset with her.


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Sounds VERY familiar although Bruno does this more when I'm trying to read! He doesn't like not being involved so gets my attention the best way how (the sofa!). 

Ruby is so beautiful. Bruno's mum was a Ruby. And my eldest daughter is too! 😎


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

That's a huge couch!!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

That is a big couch. Looks extremely comfortable. I'm suprised she's not attached to your heels while cleaning. Mine follows me EVERYWHERE


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

lilyloo, that is either an extremely large couch, or you have an extraordinary small Vizsla...


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Haha, yes it's a large couch! It's almost 8 feet long. Ruby is only 6 months old so she isn't very big. A little on the petite side so far at 36 pounds. 

Dmak, she follows me everywhere while I vaccum, mop or dust. But if she's sleepy and I am washing dishes at the sink, up on the couch she goes. It's a different story if she hears me loading the dishwasher. She thinks she has to help me pre-wash everything with her tongue in that case.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Does Ruby ever chase and try to play with the vaccum? It cracks me up when Luna does that! Flynn used to do it too when he was younger but now, he couldn't be bothered.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

That's great. I wish my guy would get out of the way sometimes. Whenever its dish time, my kitchen miraculously obtains a moving dog skin rug. It can be quite the obstacle at times


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> _*Does Ruby ever chase and try to play with the vaccum?*_ It cracks me up when Luna does that! Flynn used to do it too when he was younger but now, he couldn't be bothered.


My Ruby hates the vacuum, if the doors open she'll bolt upstairs as soon as I get it out


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella use to love the Hoover,now when I get it out of the cupboard even before I've switched it on she hides under the dining room table and doesn't come out till its been put away. 

The dishwasher well that's another story... Pre wash every time lilyloo. Everything else, she either follows me round or tries to get up to no good while I'm busy. Normally by getting into the boys bedroom, she is not allowed in them and she knows it


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

She's a bit afraid of the vaccum but still follows me the entire time. She stays behind my legs and glares at it! Ha. The mop is a different story. She barks and plays with the mop. I actually have to crate her while I mop, otherwise she will make foot prints everywhere or tear apart the mop head! Silly girl.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer used to bark at the vacuum until I fed him kibble off of it while it was off. No he just wanders around or lays on the couch. Penny hates the vacuum and hides from it and will spend the whole time outside if I let her out. The push mower is exactly the opposite. Dozer will follow me around up my butt while I mow. Penny on the other hand jumps at the mower which is super scary and she is therefore no longer allowed out while I mow. Oh and penny will also attack the swiffer.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby loves the vacuum. I am obsessed with vacuuming so she was so used to it as a puppy. We had to train her that it is not a toy since she would chase it. 

Now she just watches me or gets excited with her wigglebutt. Also, my male cat is not scared of it either. My 16 yr old female cat won't even be in the same room. Silly animals!


----------

